# Reflex Bighorn Hunter single-cam help by Moonshinegulch 2/3/2011 10:00 PM



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Interesting! How old is it? My Bighorn Hunter is about a 2008 (not positive), it's dual cam, 39 3/4" ATA, 36" buss cable, 58" string.


----------



## moonshinegulch (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello, I know that the newer Reflex bows were split limbs, a little longer and have a shorter string. I don't know HOW old my bow is. That's part of my problem, I can't find any information on it. My guess is mid to late 90's. I got the impression that the older bows were sold as Bighorn Hunters and the later ones were just known as bighorns. Could be wrong about that. Anyone know more than I do about it? Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Too bad you didn't know the draw length, you could then tune it with no other info.....


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is labeled a Bighorn Hunter and is different from the straight Bighorns that were on Reflex's site at the time that I bought it. Mine is also not a split limb. I was wondering the difference between the regular Bighorns and the Bighorn Hunters also.


----------

